# Phillips DVP 5960 DVD player Remote Code?



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Well as the question says I'd like to control the DVP 5960 DVD Player from the aux button on the 622 remote. The Code 766 sort of works. It will turn on/off and the play button will play or pause as it is supposed to, howver the select and arrow buttons do not work making that code useless.

Anybody found one that works?

The TV Button works with the TV. 

Thanks


----------

